# Phew, Almost Messed Up My Reomizer



## Alex (14/7/14)

I had a close call just now, decided to solder up the air hole on the RM2. And then re drill it to 1.2mm. As per Rob from reosmods suggestion.

But being the dumbass I am, I used the blowtorch to heat up the rm2, while placing the solder, and a huge lump dropped through to the threads on the opposite side. At first I wasn't concerned. Thinking that I could just reheat it and mop it up. Long story short. This lead free solder is a ***** to work with once it gets on brass. Cleaning the threads up enough to allow it to screw on was a pain in the ass. But in the end I was able to fill the hole using the soldering iron and redrill to 1.2.

This is just a headsup for anyone attempting the same thing in future. Put a backing behind the hole before the soldering begins.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Andre (14/7/14)

Alex said:


> I had a close call just now, decided to solder up the air hole on the RM2. And then re drill it to 1.2mm. As per Rob from reosmods suggestion.
> 
> But being the dumbass I am, I used the blowtorch to heat up the rm2, while placing the solder, and a huge lump dropped through to the threads on the opposite side. At first I wasn't concerned. Thinking that I could just reheat it and mop it up. Long story short. This lead free solder is a ***** to work with once it gets on brass. Cleaning the threads up enough to allow it to screw on was a pain in the ass. But in the end I was able to fill the hole using the soldering iron and redrill to 1.2.
> 
> This is just a headsup for anyone attempting the same thing in future. Put a backing behind the hole before the soldering begins.


Thx, did notice in one of your previous pics you used an o-ring as an afc. How does it look now - pic if possible please?


----------



## Alex (14/7/14)

Andre said:


> Thx, did notice in one of your previous pics you used an o-ring as an afc. How does it look now - pic if possible please?


 










Well I'm not unhappy with the looks, but I do prefer the flavour with this hole. It's much better for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (14/7/14)

Alex said:


> Well I'm not unhappy with the looks, but I do prefer the flavour with this hole. It's much better for me.


Well rescued. I also prefer the stock air hole.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/7/14)

well done @Alex
Nifty work there!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (14/7/14)

Silver said:


> well done @Alex
> Nifty work there!


 
Thanks @Silver, the next reomizer hole will be left untouched well that will be the plan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/7/14)

Nice work @Alex we have quite a few handy fellows around here.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/7/14)

Like @Andre I do like the stock airhole on the RM2
I think its the perfect draw for me. 
Not for cloud blowing or lung hits - but great flavour for mouth to lung.

And occasionally I do a lung hit using the @devdev method (mouth slightly open)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

